# Recommendations for an entry-level setup



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm looking for recommendations for a receiver and a set of speakers (+ subwoofer). This setup will be 80% movies, 20% music. I have $500 to spend, total, for this setup. I know that's not a lot in the home theater world, but it's all I can afford. The room this is going in is kind of an odd space: it's my bedroom/living room/office (I just graduated from college and am living with my parents). My "living room" is in a corner and consists of a chair, ottoman, small bookshelf for DVDs, and entertainment center. 

My TV is a 32in Panasonic (TC-L32C12). The devices I'll be connecting are: DVD player (HDMI), Roku (HDMI), Wii (composite), and iMac (VGA, through TV). I want to connect the receiver to the TV with just one HDMI cable. I tried looking for this myself but I'm not sure which specs tell me the receiver does this (is it the "analog to HDMI upconversion"?). I don't care at all about 3D compatibility. Since I'm a newbie, I'd appreciate a receiver that's easy to connect and setup.

There isn't a wall behind my chair, so having rear speakers is basically impossible (but I'm not opposed to getting a 5.1 speaker system, in case I move out). Again, I live with my parents, which means I can't be blasting music/movies all the time. So I don't need really powerful speakers (especially the subwoofer, as this is what bothers them the most), just ones that sound for a reasonable price.

P.S. I plan on buying whatever I get from Amazon, so please make sure your recommendations are available through them. I've been buying from them for a while and feel safe making a large purchase through them. (Plus, I have a Prime membership, so free 2-day shipping!)


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

These might work for budget speakers. They have a lot a buzz around here for being great budget speakers, but I don't own them myself.

http://www.amazon.com/Behringer-B20...7O/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1287561084&sr=8-10 They are sold as singles too for a center channel.

For a budget AVR, check out onkyousa.com and they have refubished gear their.

The sub is going to be tricky with a $500 total budget. I'd recommend saving up longer and being satisfied in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

This is the cheapest sub probably worth getting. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635

They have a 10" too, but its not going to have a lot of power or xmas, so your probably going to want the 12"


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed, 2 Behringer 2030p ($150), Dayton Sub-120 ($155), Onkyo HT-RC160 from www.accessories4less.com ($270), $575 total. If you need cables, get them from monoprice.com (speakerwire and HDMI should run you another $25). Down the road, add a third 2030p when you can afford it for the center channel, and 2 inexpensive surrounds (2030p would be ideal, but whatever size works best with your setup).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I am in total agreement about the recommended setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Generic said:


> This is the cheapest sub probably worth getting. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
> 
> They have a 10" too, but its not going to have a lot of power or xmas, so your probably going to want the 12"


The Velodyne VX-11 is also nice


----------



## cheetosandmovies (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions, but I ended up getting a Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K receiver and Yamaha NS-SP1800BL speaker system. While neither of these are high-end, they meet my needs and I'm very happy with them.


----------

